# fuse: failed to open fuse device



## CreativeGPX (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm trying to mount an NTFS partition as read/write using sysutils/fusefs-ntfs. Here is the response I'm getting:

```
# ntfs-3g /dev/ada0p4 /ntfs
fuse: failed to open fuse device: No such file or directory
```

I enabled fusefs_enable in /etc/rc.conf. I added a symlink to /usr/sbin/mount_ntfs-3g. I have since rebooted since originally I added the mount to fstab following sysutils/fusefs-ntfs's readme. That led to a non-functional fstab so I have reverted that and just been trying to mount it from the command line before I mess with fstab again.

The /ntfs target mount point does exist. As for the thing I'm trying to mount, I think that's right based on this:

```
# ls /dev | grep ada0
ada0
ada0p1
ada0p2
ada0p3
ada0p4
ada0p6
```
and
	
	



```
# gpart show
=>        34  1953525101  ada0  GPT  (932G)
          34           6        - free -  (3.0K)
          40         128     1  freebsd-boot  (64K)
         168   167772160     2  freebsd-ufs  (80G)
   167772328     8388608     3  freebsd-swap  (4.0G)
   176160936   461375320        - free -  (220G)
   637536256  1237858304     4  linux-data  (590G)
  1875394560        6144        - free -  (3.0M)
  1875400704    78123008     6  linux-data  (37G)
  1953523712        1423        - free -  (712K)

=>      63  78122945  ada0p6  MBR  (37G)
        63  78122945          - free -  (37G)

=>      63  78122945  gptid/80043cea-2f1b-417e-9ae6-b9f517643050  MBR  (37G)
        63  78122945                                              - free -  (37G)
```

The weird thing I see in the `gparted` reading is that part about MBR near the bottom. I made 1, 2 and 3 during the installation of FreeBSD as a GPT drive. Then, I installed ubuntu at the end of the drive in 6. Then later, from Windows I added #4, the 590 GB slice in question. It looks like Ubuntu added MBR to the mix in a GPT arranged drive? Would that impact things?


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 27, 2014)

Have you loaded the fuse.ko kernel module?

A GPT normally has a "protective" MBR, a fake MBR that shows the drive as one partition.  The real partition information is in the GPT tables.  However, that was too simple, so some people have made hybrid setups where the PMBR has partitions that correspond to the GPT partitions.  I'm pretty sure Apple did that, and maybe Linux too.  It is non-standard.  Might cause problems, might work fine.  If you have to use it that way, don't use FreeBSD to modify partition information, or the GPT and fake MBR will likely get out of sync.


----------



## CreativeGPX (Jan 31, 2014)

I ran `kldload` for fuse.ko and now it works. Thanks!

From the instructions I thought I was supposed to add 
	
	



```
fusefs_enable="YES"
```
 to /etc/rc.conf and then on reboot that would load the module. Is this something I have to add into somewhere else? /boot/loader.conf?


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 31, 2014)

You have not said which version of FreeBSD is being used.  FreeBSD 10 has a native kernel module.  I have not tried it, but the standard place to load base system kernel modules would be /boot/loader.conf.


----------



## dpejesh (Jan 31, 2014)

CreativeGPX said:
			
		

> I ran `kldload` for fuse.ko and now it works. Thanks!
> 
> From the instructions I thought I was supposed to add
> 
> ...



The sysutils/fusefs-kmod port has the rc script which would load the module for you.  In 10 though since it's now in the base system that rc script doesn't exist so you have to add 
	
	



```
fuse_load="YES"
```
 to your /boot/loader.conf


----------



## nik0tine (Oct 17, 2018)

+1 thank you all of youz.
Freebsd 11.3 and a half (svn'ed 12-current stuff) and this works for me to mount my FTP webserver so I can bluefish my site (like coda on my mac)


----------



## gnath (Oct 18, 2018)

nik0tine said:


> Freebsd 11.3


You mean 11-STABLE ?


----------



## martinrame (Apr 12, 2021)

Hi, yesterday I upgraded from 12.2 to 13 and stumbled upon the same issue.

In /etc/rc.conf I have:


```
kld_list="linux vmm nmdm nvidia nvidia-modeset fuse"
```
And in /boot/loader.conf:


```
fuse_load="YES"
```

I noticed `kldstat` doesn't show fuse.ko or anything similar.


----------



## T-Daemon (Apr 12, 2021)

On 13.0 and upwards it's now `fusefs.ko` or short `fusefs`.

Set it if you need it during boot in /boot/loader.conf. If you need it after boot in /etc/rc.conf. If you set it in both, the one in /etc/rc.conf has no effect because it's  loaded first from /boot/loader.conf in the boot process.


----------



## martinrame (Apr 12, 2021)

Thanks, should I replace `fuse` with `fusefs` in /etc/rc.conf?


----------



## T-Daemon (Apr 12, 2021)

Reload page, see my previous posts update.


----------



## Deleted member 67862 (Jun 17, 2021)

Thanks, this helped a lot!


----------

